# Florida Firearms information and Crossbow information needed.



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

My Dad is going to be moving to Florida very soon. He has several Firearms which do include handguns and semi-automatic weapons as well as a crossbow. He does have a permit to carry a concealed weapon here in NH. Is there an informtional sight that will give the specifics for the state of Florida pertaining to licensing and use ?? 

Thanks, in advance


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

The NRA's website has all the info you'll ever need on carrying

http://www.nraila.org/Issues/factsheets/read.aspx?ID=18

CROSSBOWS:
Crossbows are now legal in the Central zone (October 20-24, 2008), South zone (October 6-10, 2008), and in the Northwest Zone, the crossbow season will be seven days long and will open the Monday following Thanksgiving (December 1-7, 2008). Click on the Florida link below for additional crossbow information. Crossbows also legal for handicapped hunters by permit.

www.floridaconservation.org


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks Bowmanhunter. :shade:


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

ArcherWolf said:


> Thanks Bowmanhunter. :shade:


no problem glad to help


----------

